# Spontaneous miscarriage, retained placenta removal



## AR2728 (Dec 31, 2012)

Would appreciate feedback on the following procedure:

_13 week gestation OB patient presented to ER with products of conception in hand.  Patient had continued bleeding, taken to L&D  for evaluation by OBGYN.  Products of conception included fetus at 10-11 week in size, no placental tissue noted.  Examination showed plancenta half in/half out cervix, forceps were used to remove remaining portions of placenta with light scraping of uterine endometrial layer to ensure no further tissue remained.  _

Would I code this as 59414-I know this is typically used following live birth delivery. However, since, D&C was not performed I don't feel I can bill with 59812--unless I would bill this with a 52 reducted service modifier.  Suggestions-Anyone run into this before?

Thank you


----------



## SUE TROXTELL (Dec 31, 2012)

I would bill with and E/M code since this was non surgical.


----------

